# Mini Genie Can't Connect to Main Reciver



## AKTera (Oct 10, 2016)

I am need of assistance as DirecTV support obviously can't figure this out without charging me $65 for someone to come out and look.

I have had my Genie and Genie Mini for several years. One day I come home and the Genie Mini is no longer connected to the main receiver. I follow instructions to retrieve a pin from the main receiver by going to menu>settings>whole home>manage clients>add clients. A 4 digit pin will generate. However, on my Genie Mini the only option I have is to push Cancel. *There is no box to enter the pin.* I have been on the phone for hours with tech support (who don't seem to speak English very well) before finally becoming so frustrated and hanging up. I have done everything as far as resetting both boxes, and even getting the mini genie replaced! I am hoping someone here will have seen this issue as DirecTV support doesn't know what to do.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

AKTera said:


> I am need of assistance as DirecTV support obviously can't figure this out without charging me $65 for someone to come out and look.
> 
> I have had my Genie and Genie Mini for several years. One day I come home and the Genie Mini is no longer connected to the main receiver. I follow instructions to retrieve a pin from the main receiver by going to menu>settings>whole home>manage clients>add clients. A 4 digit pin will generate. However, on my Genie Mini the only option I have is to push Cancel. *There is no box to enter the pin.* I have been on the phone for hours with tech support (who don't seem to speak English very well) before finally becoming so frustrated and hanging up. I have done everything as far as resetting both boxes, and even getting the mini genie replaced! I am hoping someone here will have seen this issue as DirecTV support doesn't know what to do.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


What do you mean having the mini replaced?

Press and hold the power button for about 20 seconds. Then see what happens.

What all is your setup? Almost sounds like there is another genie in the system...


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Is the mini a wireless mini?

If not, what are the model numbers of the mini and the Genie?


----------



## AKTera (Oct 10, 2016)

There is the main Genie and the mini. That's all I have. I had directv replace the mini not too long ago thinking something was wrong with it... like it was old or something. It's not wireless. Model # to main is HR44-500 and the mini is #C51-100. I've tried holding the power button to reset, unplugging completely, resetting both main and mini at the same time, and having directv link in to reset both. Nothing changes what I see on the mini. There is no box to enter a pin although is says to enter one.


----------



## AKTera (Oct 10, 2016)

Another odd thing, my main receiver won't let me remove the bedroom location (mini) and set it up again. But when I go into settings and look at the network it does show living room and bedroom. So it seems it can see it's there but can't communicate for some reason.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You know what, it's not Power. Hold the reset button in for 20 seconds. It's actually 10 I believe but go for 20 then your sure. It will totally wipe the client and it should boot normal again. Reset is the little red button near the card slot. Use a pen or paper clip. 

Are you in a house or an apartment complex that shares a dish maybe?


----------



## AKTera (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm sure I have tried that as well. I will try again when I get home. It is a duplex and we share the satellite.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ok well I'm back to thinking it's a multiple genie issue. My guess is the other guy has a genie as well. You might ask him. If so the fix is easy. You each need to get a bsf (band stop filter) And place it on the cable coming from the dish into your place, but before any splitter that connects all your receivers together. This will keep them separated and the mini won't be trying to reconnect with the other guys genie which is what it is doing now. Resetting it may or may not work at this point. Restarting the other guys genie with your genie on will fix it for the moment. If he has clients make sure his clients are turned off when you restart his genie. 

Hope you are friendly with your neighbor. 

Oh and bsf are only a couple dollars but frankly DIRECTV should have installed them for you. 

You don't share your internet connection do you?

This behavior is exactly the biggest problem of having two genies and a client in one system.


----------

